# Headed your way Pensacola



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

Ok Pensacola Fishing Forum, i'm headed your way, and i'm bringing the Kayak on Wednesday from Tennessee. I'd love to catch something i can eat from the surf. All i seem to catch is lady fish. Is there anything i could target from the kayak a couple/few hundred yards out? Since I've never fished the bay side would anyone recommend me trying this? I'd like to be able to bring home dinner.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Fish the three mile bridge i.e. the bridge from Pensacola to Gulf Breeze. Know the limit size on Red Fish / Red Drum, and get two slots, and a mess of white trout.

That is a guaranteed dinner


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

check out Fish On's report right below, don't think you'll be bother by the Ladies this time if year.


----------



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

wtbfishin said:


> check out Fish On's report right below, don't think you'll be bother by the Ladies this time if year.


Thank you!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

my email said U didn't find that report, if that's so go to surf reports and look for Heading out to Navarre he slayed quite a variety


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

by the way where U at in Tn I love fishing for trout in that state, but they really jacked up the out of state lic price this year


----------



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

No trout in my area I'm in middle tn.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I would target the river systems and bayous off the icw. For specks and slot reds.

some schooling pompano are off the beaches right now although its hard to get them to eat. Plenty of Bull Reds and Drum as well.

3mb will produce Bulls at night along with white trout.

lots of white trout near industrial pier.

sheepies at sikes bridge 

jetties in the pass will get u some sheeps and reds, there are some reefs very close to the jetties as well that produce everything from drum-snapper


----------



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

Guys, i appreciate all the replies. However, the weather in Tennessee is terrible, and i'm not going to make it. We will try again in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It isn't any better here in pensacola 28 overnight and blowing like hell.


----------



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

sealark said:


> It isn't any better here in pensacola 28 overnight and blowing like hell.




Thanks for the wind report. If the roads improved any, I may have left out tonight/early morning. I was planning on pulling my 32' travel trailer. I just don't see it happening now.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep like sealark said it sucks here too you will have better fishing by waiting.

My daughter is in Knoxville and it is mess up her way, good luck.


----------

